# Brown 1/18



## whoop27 (May 19, 2008)

Has anyone tried the brown engineering cars ??? They look really awesome, and I was thinking about buying one. Thanks


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

They are based on a Scaple car from europe so spare part may hard to get.


----------



## whoop27 (May 19, 2008)

I would really like to have some more brp . But brown engineering has tons of parts


----------



## JMR52 (May 3, 2016)

Ordered me one today, Marvet is a great guy to deal with.


----------

